# 1/29/13 Afternoon Report



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a few buddies hit the same spot I went yesterday in Ft Pickens and produced another 7 pompano!! What a great way to start the season! We caught them on both fresh shrimp and sand fleas. Today was a little more difficult with all the grass in the water but it was still a fun afternoon. 
Sorry no pic from today...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No pic! How the hell am I supposed to know what a freakin pompano looks like now?!?! Jeeeezzz

Kidding of course. Nice catch


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!! Man the pomp bite is smokin hot right now!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes sir!!! I really can't remember it being this good so early! I know there is a good fall run but dang looking at all the post it is definitely on fire! Hope this is a sign of a great fishing season!!!:thumbsup: way to go guys !


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> No pic! How the hell am I supposed to know what a freakin pompano looks like now?!?! Jeeeezzz
> 
> Kidding of course. Nice catch


I went out and took a pic of one for you Chris..


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Snatch it said:


> I really can't remember it being this good so early!


Is it early? I thought it was late! Don't guess it really matters. Catch 'em up!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

They are definitely coming from the east so is say its early!!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tyler Massey said:


> I went out and took a pic of one for you Chris..
> View attachment 71577


Tyler....Close but no "cigar minnow"!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*That Pompano*

Yo Chris, I wasn't sure you could see the picture he posted. 

THIS is what a pompano looks like:


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like most pomps are caught with bait.. Does anyone target with lures and flys?? Lookin for some beach action next week .. Cheers FD


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll have lines out again Thursday, Friday, and Saturday for pomp. I'm willing to share catches if ya'll know best locations to snag em up.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

was out at j. beach on this past weekend and caught 6 pomps and 2 blues. not a bad weekend, but they are deffinitely out there.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

how can i post pics, i'm new here


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

flydoc said:


> Looks like most pomps are caught with bait.. Does anyone target with lures and flys?? Lookin for some beach action next week .. Cheers FD


Pompamo can be caught on artificials and its actually one of my favorite types of fishing! The weather plays a huge role when trying to target them on artificials from the beach. Almost no wave action is ideal, this is because you are going to be looking for the pompano and sight casting to them with a small pompano or bucktail jig. The sun needs to be out also. If its not as calm, you can always go to a local beach pier where artificials are the preferred method.


----------

